# Einschaltung Teichpumpe



## Teichfreund2011 (13. März 2015)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

wann schaltet ihr eure Pumpen, speziell Filterpumpen, wieder ein.

Über Tag an die 10 Grad, nachts um die 0 Grad.

Dummerweise freuen sich die Algen schon und feiern eine Party.
Jeden Tag kommen mehr dazu.

Hat einer Vorschläge oder Erfahrungen?!?!?


Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Tinky (13. März 2015)

Mein Filter läuft seit 3-4 Wochen und ich habe schon einiges rausgeholt damit. Jeden Tag eine handvoll Algenmazerial aus den CS2 und die Schwämme im Filterkasten sind auch schon schön grün


----------



## Andyzx12r (13. März 2015)

Das mal eine gute Frage, aufgebaut habe ich aber durchlaufen lassen?
Warmes Wasser unten nach oben Pumpen?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (13. März 2015)

Genau das sind meine Bedenken. 
Warmes Wasser abkühlen lassen?!?!?

Sinnvoll oder Problematisch für die Fischis??


----------



## jolantha (13. März 2015)

Bei mir läuft seit ein paar Tagen nur der Skimmer, da der Wald schon wieder Dreck schmeißt. 
Fische sind alle noch unten, und deshalb läuft der Bodenfilter noch nicht. 
Unten soll noch warm bleiben.


----------



## koile (13. März 2015)

Hallo jolantha, 
genauso handhabe ich das auch , mein Filter läuft mit halber kraft.
Und nur der Skimmer sieht Wasser.


----------



## Tinky (13. März 2015)

Habt Ihr mal die Temperatur im Teich und am Filterausgang gemessen??
Also ich kann da keine nennenswerte Unterschiede ausmachen. Das Wasser kühlt bei mir nicht so schnell ab wenn ich es durch den Filter jage... Fische sind munter und nicht Grund... Bekommen schon täglich ein wenig Futter, dass sie in Sekundenschnelle wegputzen....


----------



## Tinky (13. März 2015)

Bzw habt ihr jetzt mal die Waasertemperatur in Pumpentiefe gemessen? "Warmes Wasser"??


----------



## maarkus (13. März 2015)

Ich baue heute auch mal auf. Lebe ja auch in der Toskana


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2015)

Bei mir Läuft der Bachlauf/Filtergraben derzeit nur 2 Std über Mittags. Dann sollte die Sonne das Wasser eher erwärmen als das es auskühlt.


----------



## samorai (13. März 2015)

Manchmal läuft der Schwimm- Scimm, aber ich habe auch Kescher.
Fische erwachen und legen sich wieder auf die faule Haut, 3 __ Frösche waren auch schon mal an der Wasseroberfläche.
Und natürlich kribbelt es bei 14 Grad Lufttemperatur, aber der Wetterbericht holt mich dann wieder auf den Boden zurück.
Die Fische fressen Algen, die im Bereich der Luftausströmer wachsen .....gut für beide Parteien.
Zum Vergleich; Wer wechselt bei 5 Grad auf Sommerreifen?
Damit möchte ich ausdrücken, das erst zwischen 12-14 Grad Wassertemp., der Teich in sein "Leben" zurück findet. Bakterien remoten sich (geiles deutsch) Wasserpflanzen kommen in die Gänge, kurz gesagt; der Teich startet.
Jeder kann es so gestalten wie es ihn gefällt, aber zwischen nutzen und nützlich gibt es schon ein Unterschied.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Olli.P (14. März 2015)

Hi,

wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist mein Filter den ganzen Winter (oder war's doch nur ein langer Herbst..  ), 
durch gelaufen......... 

Die Farbkarpfen sind schon sehr aktiv und fressen auch schon ganz gut!

Letzte Tage war der Chagoi schon fast halb an Land als es Futter gab...............


----------



## ghoul09 (14. März 2015)

Hallo,
genauso wie bei den Winterreifen:  O bis O  ende Oktober bis Ostern bleibt alles aus. Erspart mir das Grübeln (Zudem ist Ostern ein langes WE und ich habe genug Zeit im und am Teich zu hantieren).
vg


----------



## samorai (14. März 2015)

Hallo Olli!
Tja Olli, was soll ich dazu sagen? 
Ich kann ja nur von meinen Teich "ablesen" ......und der war über den Winter oder verlängerten Herbst total klar .....also muss ich keine Pumpe am laufen haben.
Das einzige was aber auch immer läuft ist die Belüftungspumpe mit vier Abnehmer, Sommer wie Winter.
Die "Herz-Lungen" Maschine wurde so um den 20. November abgestellt und ist bis Dato noch nicht an.
Vor kurzem hatte ich Besuch von "Laolima" (ebenfalls User hier im Forum) und es fiel der Satz ....Dein Teich / Wasser sieht sehr gut aus...... .
Diese Stromverschwendung muss ich nicht haben, ach ja hieß ein Thema im letzten Winter nicht " Wie kann ich am Teich Energie sparen" ich glaube Zacky war der Initiator, weiß ich aber nicht mehr so genau.
Der Teich ist im Uferbereich mit sehr viel Pflanzen ausgestattet, eventuell ist das ein Plus. Dann wird er sehr langsam gefiltert, nur 4 mal am Tag werden 27000 l durch die Filterkette gejagt.
Ich finde das sehr Optimal !!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Poroton (14. März 2015)

Meine 20.000l/h Pumpe ist im Winter durchgelaufen (4m-Bachlauf). 
Hälfte über Skimmer, die ander Hälfte über Bodenabsaugung. 
Hatte Anfangs die Befürchtung, dass ich den Teich auskühle, wenn ich den "wärmeren" Bodenablauf über den Bachlauf schicke. Die Befürchtungen bewahrheiteten sich aber nicht. Als es -10°C hatte, war nur noch der Bachlauf eisfrei. Der Teich taute "sehr schnell" wieder auf, selbst in Tagen, an denen die Höchsttemperatur nicht über 0°C stieg. 
Den einzigen Nachteil sehe ich im Stromverbrauch von 100W... 

Grüße
Poroton


----------



## maarkus (14. März 2015)

Sich bewegendes Wasser ist im Winter wärmer. Hab ich mal so gelernt 

Als ich gestern mal kurz die Pumpe an hatte, kam mir das Wasser anschob deutlich wärmer vor, als das an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2015)

Bei mir läuft der Filter auf voller Kraft durch, wird auch täglich gefüttert.
Fische waren immer aktiv, Temperatur derzeit 9,3 Grad (im Filter gemessen)


----------



## zAiMoN (15. März 2015)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft der Filter auf voller Kraft durch, wird auch täglich gefüttert.
> Fische waren immer aktiv, Temperatur derzeit 9,3 Grad (im Filter gemessen)



Bei mir auch aber 10 Grad im Teich in 1.5m Tiefe..
- beginne wieder zu füttern aber nur Sinkfutter nach einer Pause von Mitte Januar - Anfang März


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. März 2015)

Danke für die rege Beteiligung.
Die Pumpe steht aber aktuell nur in ca. 30 cm Tiefe.


----------



## Jackson (15. März 2015)

Filter läuft bei mir schon immer seit seiner Fertigstellung nach 2-3 Tagen ohne Nachtfrost, aktuelle Temperatur jetzt am Filterausgang 5° Cels. ;

Gruß, Stefan


----------

